# New CO Pic's of my Buddies House, WOW !



## Eyesell

My co-worker sent me some pic's of his house in CO, he said can you come and help me plow, I was like :redbounce


----------



## Eyesell

One last one  :redbounce


----------



## Rampart Ranger

That's what most places look like around here about now.

Best get up on the roof, unless he wants it inside. Thank God my roof is steep - A frames are a good design for CO.


----------



## RSK

send some my way :crying:


----------



## mcwlandscaping

NO FAIR!!!   :crying: :realmad:


----------



## SCOUTMAN67

I didn't take any pictures this time plowing, but we got an additional 25-30" up at our house...on top of the 35" we got last week!

-Gary


----------



## Rampart Ranger

SCOUTMAN67;343945 said:


> I didn't take any pictures this time plowing, but we got an additional 25-30" up at our house...on top of the 35" we got last week!
> 
> -Gary


We got a little less, 21", and for that I am not displeased. Radar looks to me like this next cell "might" not curl west on us, instead make blizzard out east.

What do you think?


----------



## ThisIsMe

What is all that white stuff all over the house, ground and cars?


----------



## kubotazd21

We have gotten a total here in Kentucky almost 0000000000000000 inches.


----------



## bowtie_guy

That's nuts. CO is getting all the snow this year.


----------



## firelwn82

Don't want to be rude or anything but....... I HATE YOU...... LOL


----------



## DBL

wow that looks awesome he better do something about that roof though


----------



## dlcs

I want it to snow. But no way would I want to tackle that big of a storm.  


I'd say he best clear that roof soon.


----------



## JET enterprises

if he wants to clean that roof i will be happy to drive over there, make a ramp, and plow the snow off



dlcs;344162 said:


> I want it to snow. But no way would I want to tackle that big of a storm.
> 
> I'd say he best clear that roof soon.


beggers cant be choosers


----------



## iakentdoz

DBL;344150 said:


> wow that looks awesome he better do something about that roof though


Man, there is allot of weight on the roof. Looks like a dry snow, but with more snow on the way, better clean off the roof.


----------



## diehrd

That roof will be fine,I cant tell ya how many homes with a pitch like this one I have encountered with 4 asphalt roof systems on them.The last Ranch home we did with a 4 pitch had 4 layers and a total dumpster tipping weight of 17,370 pounds. Thats 8 Plus tons of weight sitting up there for at least 15 years and during that 15 years we have had storms that have exceeded the one in this thread..

Not to say removing the snow is bad,I would remove it more for the roof's ability to remain water tight,as that snow melts and re freezes it will cause an ice dam along the drip edge area which could leak like no tommrow ..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Nice place, nice pics.

As for the roof, yeah, never mind what the guys that live there think.


----------



## ECS

Yep, time to clear the roof before you get hit again.


----------



## dlcs

JET enterprises;344177 said:


> beggers cant be choosers


I'm not begging for snow.


----------



## diehrd

Mark Oomkes;344307 said:


> Nice place, nice pics.
> 
> As for the roof, yeah, never mind what the guys that live there think.


Encourage them to get up on a pitched snow covered surface 12 feet in the air and start working, smart advice from ya.

We need snow,,, not eyes rolling because someone with 1200 posts thinks heights and slippery surfaces go together LMAO..


----------



## Mark Oomkes

diehrd;344378 said:


> Encourage them to get up on a pitched snow covered surface 12 feet in the air and start working, smart advice from ya.
> 
> We need snow,,, not eyes rolling because someone with 1200 posts thinks heights and slippery surfaces go together LMAO..


Not sure why I'm wasting my time with this, must be a glutton for punishment.

Let's see, got 4'+ of snow on the ground, you fall off the edge at maybe 8', which gives you a nice cushioned landing after falling maybe 4' max. Yup, bad idea.

Guess we shouldn't pay any attention to the 3 guys that live in the mountains, get this amount of snow regularly and recommend he shovel his roof. You're 1200 miles away, and you're saying don't bother.  Let's see now, who would I believe?????????


----------



## Vinnie

The discussion of whether or not to clean the roof reminds me of the phrase you here at every accident . "It never did THAT before " lmao


----------



## diehrd

Mark Oomkes;344433 said:


> Not sure why I'm wasting my time with this, must be a glutton for punishment.
> 
> Let's see, got 4'+ of snow on the ground, you fall off the edge at maybe 8', which gives you a nice cushioned landing after falling maybe 4' max. Yup, bad idea.
> 
> Guess we shouldn't pay any attention to the 3 guys that live in the mountains, get this amount of snow regularly and recommend he shovel his roof. You're 1200 miles away, and you're saying don't bother.  Let's see now, who would I believe?????????


You are as bright as last years xmas lights i tossed for failure to light LOL...

I don't need to be there I have owned a roofing company for 22 years,,If the house was built of 1x2 Lumber i would be worried,,,BUT It was built of at least 2x6 rafters, OR Truss systems which can hold several tons of weight spread across the roof as shingles are or that snow is..I suggest he rake the edges for melt to drain...thats it ,,,The snow aint going to hurt that house.......

And if falling 4 feet into snow ain't so bad I would guess u have experience landing on your head,,,HA HA HA HA H A


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Have you ever asked about plowing driveways with a Kenworth?

Have you ever made 9 FT Piles?

How about a 10' Frink on an '01 Hummer?

Nice personal attacks, you sound like a great guy.


----------



## Rampart Ranger

Mark Oomkes;344452 said:


> Have you ever asked about plowing driveways with a Kenworth?
> 
> Have you ever made 9 FT Piles?
> 
> How about a 10' Frink on an '01 Hummer?
> 
> Nice personal attacks, you sound like a great guy.


If I could afford a KW, I'd get an Oshkosh with wing instead.
Made better than 9 ft piles this week, and many times in the past.
Dunno about a Frink, but I could stand a 10 ft plow - AND a benching wing!
As for personal attacks, the guy just ain't seen real snow. Roofs collapse in these parts all the time.


----------



## ECS

diehrd;344439 said:


> You are as bright as last years xmas lights i tossed for failure to light LOL...
> 
> I don't need to be there I have owned a roofing company for 22 years,,If the house was built of 1x2 Lumber i would be worried,,,BUT It was built of at least 2x6 rafters, OR Truss systems which can hold several tons of weight spread across the roof as shingles are or that snow is..I suggest he rake the edges for melt to drain...thats it ,,,The snow aint going to hurt that house.......
> 
> And if falling 4 feet into snow ain't so bad I would guess u have experience landing on your head,,,HA HA HA HA H A


 What does having a roofing company in NY have to do with teh snow load on a roof in Co? Maybe you feel that way so you can go and replace a roof for the money. Right now there is a lot of snow and weight on that roof and it may not come down, but it is going to stress the structure of the roof and walls if not given the attention it needs. If they get another storm there can be and more than likely will be damage that you as a roofer who is not looking at the internal structure, but replacing the shingles, paper and maybe some ***** unless you are also ripping all the ply off as well and starting from scratch and then I doubt a roofer is going to see the damage done that an engineer or a builder is going to see.


----------



## Rcgm

ECS;344572 said:


> What does having a roofing company in NY have to do with teh snow load on a roof in Co? Maybe you feel that way so you can go and replace a roof for the money. Right now there is a lot of snow and weight on that roof and it may not come down, but it is going to stress the structure of the roof and walls if not given the attention it needs. If they get another storm there can be and more than likely will be damage that you as a roofer who is not looking at the internal structure, but replacing the shingles, paper and maybe some ***** unless you are also ripping all the ply off as well and starting from scratch and then I doubt a roofer is going to see the damage done that an engineer or a builder is going to see.


 I agree with you that roof has a**** LOAD of weight on it right now.It really needs removed.

RCGM
Brad


----------



## Antnee77

Rampart Ranger;344550 said:


> If I could afford a KW, I'd get an Oshkosh with wing instead.
> Made better than 9 ft piles this week, and many times in the past.
> Dunno about a Frink, but I could stand a 10 ft plow - AND a benching wing!
> As for personal attacks, the guy just ain't seen real snow. Roofs collapse in these parts all the time.


I think what he meant was, it'd be stupid to do any of the things he stated.


----------



## Rampart Ranger

Antnee77;344704 said:


> I think what he meant was, it'd be stupid to do any of the things he stated.


OK. I been known to do stupid things!


----------



## stroker79

hmmm looks like were getting a bit edgy. WE NEED SNOW TO CALM THE NERVES!!:bluebounc 

Haha


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Rampart Ranger;344550 said:


> If I could afford a KW, I'd get an Oshkosh with wing instead.
> Made better than 9 ft piles this week, and many times in the past.
> Dunno about a Frink, but I could stand a 10 ft plow - AND a benching wing!
> As for personal attacks, the guy just ain't seen real snow. Roofs collapse in these parts all the time.


Rampart, these questions were not being asked of you. These refer to someone a long time ago in the history of plowsite. Mick and a few others know what I am referring to. If you want a hint, take a look at his date of register and how many posts he has. Then think of LLM Ann Arbor. I'm sure you'll get the point.

My point is basically what you and ECS are saying. You guys live there, you know when it's time to clear your roofs and this member is trying to tell someone what is and isn't good from 1200+ miles away. And he's calling me an idiot.


----------



## ECS

diehrd;344378 said:


> Encourage them to get up on a pitched snow covered surface 12 feet in the air and start working, smart advice from ya.


 Not to carry on with this, but there is nothing bad about getting on that roof that is snow covered, and it is good advice. It will not be slippery at all unless it is a tin roof, which if it was, the snow would be sliding off under it's own weight anyway. I have shoveled many a roof out here, higher than that one shown and with more of a pitch than that one and have never slid or have fallen off. Snow on a roof makes for great footing. Sure, if you take a cedar shake roof down all the way, you may slip a littel, but you never take all the snow off anyway as it is a sure way of damaging the shingles on a roof. The remaining snow also adds vey good insulation. With the slight pitch of the roof pictured, it needs to be done, and if you were a roofer for as many years as you said you were, you should know this. If that roof had a steeper pitch to it, yes it could possible go longer, but even then, it would take one more storm to cause some serious problems which may not be evident for years to come. Also, falling off a roof like the one pictured would be minor. The worse part of it would be digging your way out of all the snow you fell in as you would not have a solid surface under you to push yourself up with. That and getting all the snow out that went down your shirt or coat. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## turfs up

kubotazd21;344116 said:


> We have gotten a total here in Kentucky almost 0000000000000000 inches.


Ya, New Year's eve and it's 62 degrees! What kind of silly joke is this?

It's nice to see someone else in KY. suffering to though, (Sorry!):crying:


----------



## scuba875

Being a roofer for 22 years doesn't make you a structual engineer. Not that I am one either but I sure wouldn't be giving someone advice like that unless I was. If you own a roofing company and are giving advice like that do you know what kind of liability you just took on.

Less said best said in my opinion.

Back on topic that house is awsome, what a view. I don't know if I would want to tangle with that much snow but never the less at least someone is making some cash. payup


----------



## Joe D

Looks like the perfect roof to play king of the mountain


----------



## CHCSnowman

12" of snow weighs an average of 5.5 lbs. per sq foot.....or 550 lbs per 100 Square Foot. Shingles weigh 270 per 100 Square feet.

3 feet of snow on a 2000 Sq foot roof.......on average weighs in at 11,000 lbs.

2000 Square foot of shingles would weigh 5400 lbs.

If my math is correct....... 4 layer roof would weigh almost 22,000 pounds...........which it would take 6' of "average" snowfall to equal the load of 4 layers of roofing.


----------



## chtucker

6-8' I would shovel it just because. New construction in Colorado has to be built to different snow loads depending on altitude. At 10k above sea level I have 100lbsqft... 

I would not want to chance it with 8'..... 

And you can't use 5.5 or whatever number you have snow weight.... moisture content out here is COMPLETELY different than most places....

They don't call it Champaign powder for nothing


----------



## rgrimes945

*Snow load*

I left NY in 1985 and if I'm not badly mistaken , New construction then was ONLY 45 lbs per square foot as the building code went at that time, So now were talking a home in Colorado above 10,000 ft with a snow load of 100lbs per SQ. FT. and he has approx 6 ft of snow. Seems to me it does not take a rocket person to figure SHOVEL THE ROOF OFF ! But Hey I'm in NC and sadden that I can't worry about my snow load...
Thanks for caring
Ray Grimes


----------



## J&R Landscaping

RSK;343907 said:


> send some my way :crying:


I'll take some of that!!!  wesport

Looks like paradise to me compared to what I've been seeing (or haven't been seeing for that matter!)


----------



## kubotazd21

The weather man here for wave3 John Belski says the weather will turn very cold on January 14th, and snow the next day on the 15th. I guess we will see. If we don't get any snow this year I will probably sell my western plow and buy another mower. At least I know the grass will grow and I can make some cash with it... Glad to see someone else from Kentucky here. We can both be in misery together. Richmond is a nice town. I use to date a girl that lives there off of exit 95......:crying:


----------



## CHCSnowman

chtucker;345182 said:


> And you can't use 5.5 or whatever number you have snow weight.... moisture content out here is COMPLETELY different than most places....
> 
> They don't call it Champaign powder for nothing


You care to elaborate on how altitude impacts moisture content of snow? I mean, at 10,000 feet and 32F is the snow a little heavier......then if it were 0F at 10000 Feet? Or better yet....is 6" of snow heavier at 10,000 feet then it would be if you took that same snow down to 1000 Feet? Is it safe to say the temperature has more of an impact on weight of snow then the altitude? Just wondering.

Randy


----------



## Kramer

Look,

Just get a roof rake, pull most of the snow off and call it a day. 

If you keep yacking, you won't be ready for the next storm!! 

This is plowsite, not roofsite!


----------



## firelwn82

1 guy has an opinion and another has a different one. Get over it. The guy already knows what to do if he lives there. He was showing pictures, very nice pictures. Thats the only reason he started this thread. How about you 2 or 3 people start your own whining thread someplace else. Name it the *****ing zone or something so that people don't even open it unless they want to be annoyed. I think its still a free country so you are able to voice your own opinions. GET OVER IT!!!


----------



## CHCSnowman

Wow you ladies are a sensitive bunch.......dont you get your panties all bunched up :crying:

:salute:


PS. I would love to live in a place like Colorado!! I cant even imagine that much snow. That looks better than Marquette..........which was my first choice for retirement!


----------



## chtucker

CHCSnowman;345446 said:


> You care to elaborate on how altitude impacts moisture content of snow? I mean, at 10,000 feet and 32F is the snow a little heavier......then if it were 0F at 10000 Feet? Or better yet....is 6" of snow heavier at 10,000 feet then it would be if you took that same snow down to 1000 Feet? Is it safe to say the temperature has more of an impact on weight of snow then the altitude? Just wondering.
> 
> Randy


Because the moisture content is different at altitude. Snow tends to be drier here.

1" of water can equal 4" of snow or 18" of snow..... here it tends to be on the higher side... No myths no magic, just the facts... humidity levels here are on average in the 20-30% range.

Would you also believe that you derate an engine approximately 3% for every 1000 above sea level? Would you also believe that the sun is 40% more intense at this altitude?


----------



## CHCSnowman

chtucker;345515 said:


> Because the moisture content is different at altitude. Snow tends to be drier here.
> 
> 1" of water can equal 4" of snow or 18" of snow..... here it tends to be on the higher side... No myths no magic, just the facts... humidity levels here are on average in the 20-30% range.
> 
> Would you also believe that you derate an engine approximately 3% for every 1000 above sea level? Would you also believe that the sun is 40% more intense at this altitude?


I have always been told engines run different in higher altitude...and thats just an amazing stat about the sun......but I believe it! I have never been around the mountains much.....other than Virginia, but them are hills compared to out West.

Best to you,
Randy


----------



## Eyesell

I have my co-worker sending some new pic's, he said the majority of the roof has been cleaned, as well as the rest of his drive, he said you can now see his Volvo and the car in front of his little shed.

I'll post the new pic's as soon as I have them for the roof guys.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I fully realize my story is anecdotal, but here goes. 

A few years ago we had real snow for the end of Dec and into Jan. (Not sure what that is anymore, but someday it might snow again.) I had 1 1/2-2' of snow on my roof, to which I figured shouldn't be a problem, I live in MI. I'm doing some loader work at a customer and my wife calls me and tells me that we have a large crack in the ceiling of the garage and that it appears to be sagging. I tell her not to worry, we had some cracks in the drywall previously and I'll stop by to take a look at it. I stop by a little later and open the side door and say "Uh Oh" (it was something other than that, but the censors won't allow it  ) and can see that she was right--as always. And the drywall cracks are a little bigger. I look outside and can see that the roof is sagging. 

So, first thing I do is get our personal vehicle out of the garage--really fast. Next thing is climb up on the roof and very, very gingerly start shoveling the snow off. And yes, I did this knowing from numerous studies by NFPA and FF classes that have proved that if one truss fails that at any time without warning the whole roof can fail. At least I started shoveling from the edge and outside working my way in to relieve the load and have some cushion if I had to jump if the roof collapsed. 

What happened is, 8 of the truss plates\gusset plates\FF killers were not centered properly when they were built at the peak between the webs and the top boards. When my wife opened the garage door, there was not enough support from interior walls below and excessive weight on the trusses and they let loose and I almost had to have a new roof on my house. 

This happened after it started to warm up a little as well, so although not an engineer, this had to have something to do with it.

Just because a house is built to code, doesn't mean every last little thing is as strong as it should be. We jacked the ceiling up with bottle jacks and 4X4's, built some gussets for the trusses and everything was back to normal. Except everytime we started getting more than a foot or so of snow built up, I was up there shoveling. Wearing a helmet so I didn't land on my head.

Interesting, the 'member' who started this argument has had his number of posts reduced. He was close to 100, now he's down to 73. Makes one go hmmmmmm.


----------



## Eyesell

Mark Oomkes;345752 said:


> Interesting, the 'member' who started this argument has had his number of posts reduced. He was close to 100, now he's down to 73. Makes one go hmmmmmm.


How do you get your posts reduced ???


----------



## rgrimes945

*Reduced!*

The people that thought they said the right thing, Take it back..

Ray Grimes


----------



## Eyesell

Follow up pic's of my co-workers house from yesterday's storm, they got hit again....I can't believe this. Look at the first pic I posted of his garage, and this one, it's unbelieveable.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Yeah, but did he shovel his roof?    

















Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Eyesell

yeah he did shovel it, he said it took a while, he climbed up there and jump into the piles to get off....pretty scarry


----------



## Grn Mtn

when i lived in buffalo we had a big storm and had close to 3' on the roofs, my boss at the time was asked by the hoa to shovel off the roofs. so we get up on the 2nd story roofs and shovel them off, well after each roof was cleaned all we had to do to get down was hop on the piles, they were only about 6-8' from the edge of the roof!

awesome pictures eyesell, thanks


----------



## RSK

how much snow did they get this time :crying:


----------



## Eyesell

he said several feet again...:realmad:


----------



## Rampart Ranger

CHCSnowman;345652 said:


> I have always been told engines run different in higher altitude...and thats just an amazing stat about the sun......but I believe it! I have never been around the mountains much.....other than Virginia, but them are hills compared to out West.
> 
> Best to you,
> Randy


Modern computer controlled engine systems, NOT the old black box, adjust for all environments but may take a day or so. Emission specific (California models) may still exhibit loss of power.

Keep a CLEAN air & fuel filter, assure all sensors are working - no problem.


----------



## Rampart Ranger

Grn Mtn;347728 said:


> when i lived in buffalo we had a big storm and had close to 3' on the roofs, my boss at the time was asked by the hoa to shovel off the roofs. so we get up on the 2nd story roofs and shovel them off, well after each roof was cleaned all we had to do to get down was hop on the piles, they were only about 6-8' from the edge of the roof!
> 
> awesome pictures eyesell, thanks


Cleaned off my garage and horse trailer roofs today. The house is an A Frame and the very steep pitch prevents excessive snow buildup.


----------

